# Not sure if this is an Altuvie



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 112566

View attachment 112567

View attachment 112569

View attachment 112572

View attachment 112575

View attachment 112578

View attachment 112581

View attachment 112583

View attachment 112590


the lighting is a little weird because I just added the driftwood


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

better and clearer pics needed


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree you should post clearer pics to confirm ID...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Brighter pictures are needed, but I can see how you may think it resembles a Serrasalmus altuvei.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

brightened 2 of the pics up

and the other


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

it kinda looks like mine looks like a black dimond,,,


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what species of piranha.
I bought it labeled as a Black Piranha, because thats what lfs's label everything

yeah, he looks like a black diamond rhom too. I have no idea


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Defnetly not Altuvie. Possibly compressus but need to see the spotting pattern better. Not sure I see any bars, but not the best of pictures to examing the spoting pattern. Could be a compressus, could be a rhom.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I keep trying to get a good pic, but he keeps moving around









don't compressus have red on their anal fin?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

could very possibly be compressus. color changes w/ environment.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

From those pictures I think it is more likely a sanchezi then a member of the compressus group. I didnt see any bars.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No comment at this time.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

???what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

altuvie or comp in my opinion...def not a rhom


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> View attachment 112566
> 
> View attachment 112567
> 
> ...


listen pics are fine dont worry its definately from a serrasalmus group and i am sure its not a black rhom but surely either comp or altuvie


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with Exodus, very likely S. compressus. Heavy pattern on belly region.


----------

